# Scallops?



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Can dogs eat raw scallops? I was making scallops for dinner tonight and Millie was going crazy sniffing! I didn't give her any..but what would have happened if I had?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

You're still new transitioning to full raw, aren't you? If so, then I wouldn't have chanced it.

BUt if not, I doubt it would hurt anything. Shellfish wouldn't normally be in a canine's diet, so I choose not to fed it on a regular basis. Also, there is the cost to consider for me. BUt if I got some for free, I'd do it! 

Mmmmm! Scallops!! What time should I be there?:biggrin:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

That's why I didn't chance it...Maybe once we are all the way in raw. We are still having kibble meals a couple times a week. Almost done with the bags of kibble.....Only a couple weeks left....

I did give her a bite (like the size of a gumball) of raw ground beef today. Hope that doesn't give her diarrhea!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> That's why I didn't chance it...Maybe once we are all the way in raw. We are still having kibble meals a couple times a week. Almost done with the bags of kibble.....Only a couple weeks left....
> 
> I did give her a bite (like the size of a gumball) of raw ground beef today. Hope that doesn't give her diarrhea!


what time's dinner since brownie didn't get the scallops


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I ate 'em all up! :smile: Millie sure wanted them though!! The smell literally rose her from a nap and directed her to the exact spot where they were sitting on the counter :biggrin:


----------

